
You can now remove more preinstalled apps from Windows 10 - snazz
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/18/windows_10_uninstall_inbox/
======
stevewodil
And yet every time I make a new user account Candy Crush and Minecraft are
waiting in the start menu.

~~~
josefresco
I just setup a new Win10 machine, and I believe they aren't installed, just
shortcuts.

~~~
m-p-3
Still annoying though.

------
redhale
> Sadly, it doesn’t seem that Microsoft’s largesse extends to making the Edge
> browser uninstallable.

Not far enough.

~~~
Nicksil
What's wrong with Microsoft's Edge browser?

~~~
jazoom
What's wrong with the mail app? Probably nothing, except it couldn't be
uninstalled.

